# Digiflavor Siren V2 22mm MTL GTA Tank



## 3avape (25/8/17)

The Siren V2 GTA, specially made for MTL (mouth to lung) vaping, provides a closer sensation to smoking cigars and conventional cigarettes. Highly recommended as one of the best MTL atomizers by the vaping community, the Siren has been upgraded to provide a more precise MTL experience. The Siren V2 GTA is structured with chamber closer to drip tip, which will provide you with the 
purest flavor.


























*Parameters:*
22mm diameter
41.5mm in height
20mm drip tip height
2.0ml juice capacity

*Features:*
-Easy to wick
-Chamber closer to drip tip provides intense flavor
-9 airflow adjustment options for the perfect restriction
-Upgraded build deck compatible with larger coils and makes building easier
-Both derlin and SS 510 drip tips included to match personal preference

*Major improvements compared with the V1:*
-Two different 510 drip tips added 
-Whistling sound eliminated
-Turbulent airflow eliminated
-A smaller airflow slot added to offer accurate MTL vaping
-Build deck upgraded to have wider range of coil compatibility

*Package includes:*
1x Siren V2 MTL GTA
1x Replacement Glass Tube
1x 510 Derlin Drip Tip
1x Allen Key
1x Spare Parts Polybag
1x User Manual

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (25/8/17)

@3avape - this looks very good - I am interested in a 22mm Silver SS one. How much money does is this GTA cost and what is it's availability in South Africa.

Thank You and looking forward to your soonest possible comments.

Best Regards - Max


----------



## 3avape (26/8/17)

Hello,the first batch Siren V2 will be released around middle of September.then they will be Available at South Africa around 20th Sep.


----------



## Max (26/8/17)

Hi @3avape - I had the Silver one in my hand today at the Geekvape Stand at South Africa's VapeCon 2017 and this is an amazing GTA/RTA - a seriously brilliant piece of workmanship.

@KZOR @Andre @Rude Rudi @TheV


----------



## 3avape (29/8/17)

Max said:


> @3avape - this looks very good - I am interested in a 22mm Silver SS one. How much money does is this GTA cost and what is it's availability in South Africa.
> 
> Thank You and looking forward to your soonest possible comments.
> 
> Best Regards - Max


Hi there, please click Siren V2 to find more details as well as the price.
Also, we might not receive the 1st batch around Sept 15th. Currently I assume that there's only sample product in South Africa.


----------

